# Unsure about technical help type



## Nae Simp (18 d ago)

Hi! So I'm not sure which forum to post on regarding my issue, so if this isn't the correct one I would really appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction 

I bought a Lenovo Chromebook (refurbished) and it works just fine other than the fact that it's supposed to be touchscreen as well and I can't seem to figure out how to turn the feature on or where I should be looking. I'm terrible with technology in general, but I just want to get my money's worth lol.
Thank you and happy holidays


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!! I'm going to request this thread be moved to the Hardware forum, for now.

It would be most helpful if you were to provide some information about your laptop.


----------



## MPR (27 d ago)

Look for information like this for your specific model (or follow the instructions if this is your model).






How to Disable the Touchscreen on a Chromebook - Lenovo Support US







pcsupport.lenovo.com


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Doesn't a Chromebook problem belong in Other operating systems a subset of Phones and *Mobile devices*?








Other Operating Systems


All other operating systems not mentioned above go here.




www.techguy.org





Until we know the exact model of the Lenovo chromebook we can't provide much help.
Also since it is refurbished, perhaps parts were replaced, possibly the screen.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

plodr said:


> Doesn't a Chromebook problem belong in Other operating systems a subset of Phones and *Mobile devices*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touchscreen is hardware so this would be best forum for now 

@Nae Simp Please provide the serial number which should be on the bottom of the Lenovo.


----------

